# HAs anyone used/heard of Yon-ka products?



## alurabella (Apr 17, 2006)

When I got my facial, they reccomended the Yon-ka line of products... I only bought the toner, since I don't have toner... but I'm tempted to buy the rest, since nothing else has ever worked for me before. Does anyone have any advice? It's expensive...so I don't want to waste my money.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 20, 2006)

Where is it available? I've heard of the brand name but don't know anything at all about the brand, sorry.


----------



## alurabella (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, it was at the spa... I think you can onl purchase it through a spa (or online directly through them).


----------



## randie (May 15, 2006)

i used to work in a spa that used yon-ka, phytomer and swiss line.  they were all over-priced crap.  you pay minimum $150 for your skin care basics ...which would be worth it if it worked any better than drug store brands...but it doesn't.  i broke out everytime i went near any of it...rashy-type break outs too.  i'd say not worth the money AT ALL.


----------



## susanv567 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have the toner and moisturizer. they're amazing products. I've had the toner for about a year now and it's still half full! The moisturizer is what made my skin do a complete 180. No more flaking/peeling skin. AND they smell great!


----------



## girlstar (Dec 19, 2006)

A girl I used to work with used the Yon-Ka line and had amazing skin. Her aesthetician had recommended it. It was pricey, but I think price is well worth it if something works well with your skin. And it smells nice too - she gave me a sample of a grapefruit scented lotion and it was so yummy. The consistency of it was also very nice - like velvet.


----------



## adorkable (Jan 12, 2007)

I used to use a ton of Yon-ka products and loved them all. My skin was flawless when I was using them, but I eventually stopped because they were pricey and I wanted something cheaper that I didn't have to drive 30-45 minutes to get. Well, since stopping using Yon-ka products, but skin has never been as nice as it was then. I'd start using them again, but I have no idea where they are sold around here.


----------

